# an educated guess



## Lizamichael

voici le contexte, il s'agit de quelqu'un qui a émi une supposition contestée par son interlocuteur qui lui demande d'où une telle idée peut lui venir.
et la réponse, c'est "An Educated Guess"
voilà, d'avance, merci à tous!


----------



## Gardefeu

J'adore cette expression, tellement anglaise! Ça veut juste dire "j'ai deviné!"


----------



## edwingill

c'est une supposition bien informée


----------



## Cath.S.

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> J'adore c'est expression, tellement anglaise! Ça veut juste dire "j'ai deviné!"


Pas seulement, Gardefeu. J'ai deviné pourrait vouloir dire que l'on n'a compté que sur le hasard. Là, on se base sur ses connaissances du sujet.

Ma trad' :
_C'est simplement une déduction logique._


----------



## Lizamichael

ah, le "déduction logique" de Egueule me parait vraiment bien dans le contexte! merci à tous en tout cas!
j'adore ce site!!!!


----------



## Gardefeu

Moi aussi, je souscris à l'excellente proposition d'egueule. J'ai voulu répondre trop vite...


----------



## Lizamichael

On ne peut que vous en remercier!


----------



## Amityville

i've seen hypothèse éclairée knocking around on the forum...how do you feel about that ?


----------



## Lezert

Amityville said:
			
		

> i've seen hypothèse éclairée knocking around on the forum...how do you feel about that ?


oui
ou plus fréquent:
un avis éclairé


----------



## Lizamichael

I found a huge "periphrase" as we say in French: 
"déduction logique de la part de quelqu’un un minimum instruit…"
which I hope is as sharp as the conflictual context it was used in


----------



## Cath.S.

Amityville said:
			
		

> i've seen hypothèse éclairée knocking around on the forum...how do you feel about that ?


Personnellement je ne l'emploierais pas, on dirait trop une traduction.


----------



## Lizamichael

pas dans le contexte, je ne crois pas...
it's just a cold statement from someone who wants to establish with these last words her superiority.
mais bon, à voir...
(si cela avait été une traduction littérale, je me demande bien quelle pouvait être la langue d'origine...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Je parlais d'hypothèse éclairée, et non de l'autre traduction.

_Hypothèse éclairée_ ne sonne pas comme une traduction _littérale_, simplement comme une traduction.

Oups, je viens d'effacer tout un paragraphe en me rendant compte que cette suggestion avait été faite par Gil - pour qui j'ai le plus grand respect, et il le sait - dans un autre fil, en réponse à une question posée par Charlie2. Je ne la trouve touours pas bonne, Pardonne-moi, Gil, si tu me lis. 

____________________
Cath


----------



## stupupu

Je viens de penser à l'expression "avis autorisé" qui pourrait, aplliqué à soi même refleter le sentiment de supériorité de l'interlocuteur..
Mes deux centimes


----------



## Amityville

You are very strict, egueule.
It strikes me as very French to claim that a guess (albeit an educated guess) is simply logic, so if we are aiming for cultural authenticity then maybe une déduction logique cannot be bettered but can you not see a world of difference between a logical deduction and an educated guess ? In English we have both and they are not at all alike.
Couldn't hypothèse éclairée (j'accuse réception en retard, Gil) be admitted on grounds of greater precision and enriching the language, even if it does sound like a translation ?
I doubt I'll ever be able to recognise something sounding like a translation in French; I haven't the experience or 'ear' - if I hear something that is a literal equivalent of an English term I tend to think 'Oh, it's as easy as that, great, I can use it' but I'm not putting this case just to make my life easier)
Is a translation more 'non grata' than a neologism ?  Do we sacrifice precision to accepted currency  ?


----------



## Cath.S.

What I express here is just my personal preferences, there are some neologisms I like, there even are some calques that I enjoy, I am a subjective subject who doesn't claim to be anything else. Use hypothèse éclairée if you like it... we don't have to have the same likes and dislikes.
Then if you say that _déduction logique_ is wrong, I'll take your English native's opinion into account, of course. But no, I don't see a "world" of difference between a logical deduction and an educated guess, in both case we use the elements of knowledge we have at our disposal.
My original suggestion was C'est simplement une déduction logique, I'm willing to alter it to _c'est *plus ou moins* une déduction logique_. 



> It strikes me as very French to claim that a guess (albeit an educated guess) is simply logic, so


Ne mets pas tous les Français dans le même sac, je ne suis pas plus représentative que Gardefeu par exemple, qui avait traduit par « j'ai deviné ».
Nous faisons tous de notre mieux.


----------



## texasweed

Answers.com's definition : jugement émanant de l'expérience, hypothèse.

So what of "*conjecture instruite*" ??? (That's NOT an educated guess, juste une question !)


----------



## Lizamichael

ou alors carrément "par expérience"?


----------



## Amityville

in your specific context, lizamichael, I think 'par expérience' would work.




			
				egueule said:
			
		

> _c'est *plus ou moins* une déduction logique_.
> 
> 
> Ne mets pas tous les Français dans le même sac, je ne suis pas plus représentative que Gardefeu par exemple, qui avait traduit par « j'ai deviné ».
> Nous faisons tous de notre mieux.


Oui, nous sommes tous en train de faire de notre mieux. Et je vois comment le 'plus ou moins' adoucit l'expression. 

C'est vrai que Gardefeu est momentanément sorti des chemins battus. J'admets qu'il est possible que j'ai tendance à voir des traits ou ils n'existent pas - mais, s'ils existent, il y a de l'espoir pour moi, en supposant qu'on assume les traits des habitants du pays où on est résidente.
[...]


----------



## la grive solitaire

J'ai trouvé _*une hypothèse raisonnée*_ pour _*an* *educated guess*_: 

www.sante.gouv.fr/drees/dossier-solsa/pdf/dossier200402.pdf (p. 176)


----------



## timpeac

I agree with Amityville that _une déduction logique _sounds very French, but I don't think there is any implied criticism of the French in that statement (any more than there is of the English in "an educated guess"). In English "it's just a logical deduction" would mean that you think you are right, "a deduction based on (pure) logic" (eg "so bugger off if you think I'm wrong"). "Une déduction logique" doesn't necessarily mean "a logical deduction" but rather "a conclusion based on some sort of thought process (eg rather than pure guesswork)". Just an example of how these latinate words can have different ressonances in the two languages.

I'm sure it's this sort of misunderstanding that causes the famous enmity between the English and the French.

Englishman - Why do you think it's wrong?
Frenchman - It's just a logical deduction.
Englishman (to self) - Arrogant bugger!


----------



## panzemeyer

Amityville said:
			
		

> You are very strict, egueule.
> It strikes me as very French to claim that a guess (albeit an educated guess) is simply logic, so if we are aiming for cultural authenticity then maybe une déduction logique cannot be bettered but can you not see a world of difference between a logical deduction and an educated guess ? In English we have both and they are not at all alike.
> Couldn't hypothèse éclairée (j'accuse réception en retard, Gil) be admitted on grounds of greater precision and enriching the language, even if it does sound like a translation ?
> I doubt I'll ever be able to recognise something sounding like a translation in French; I haven't the experience or 'ear' - if I hear something that is a literal equivalent of an English term I tend to think 'Oh, it's as easy as that, great, I can use it' but I'm not putting this case just to make my life easier)
> Is a translation more 'non grata' than a neologism ?  Do we sacrifice precision to accepted currency  ?


I tend to agree with you. I think anyone with some common sense, even _*un*_educated people, are able to make logical deductions. So there has to be a difference between a logical deduction and an "educated guess". The closer French expression I can think of is "tu parles à un connaisseur", which implies the person has an undisputed knowledge of the relevant topic.

That said, "simple déduction logique" is often used with a broader (and, I think, less accurate) meaning. It's the kind of thing you'll say when you want to look down on someone who's contradicting you. It basically means: you don't understand because you lack the brains.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Moi, c'est _mon petit doigt_ qui me dit tout, parce que, lui, c'est _quelqu'un qui sait_!


----------



## Cath.S.

Flogging a live horse ! 

Je vais prendre l'exemple qui suit la définition d'educated guess dans dictionary.com 

a guess that is likely to be correct because you have enough knowledge about a particular subject. Scientists can do no more than make *educated guesses* about future climate changes.
=>
_À propos des changements climatiques de demain, les scientifiques en sont réduits à émettre *des hypothèses fondées sur l'état actuel des connaissances*._

D'autres exemples. Je crois que nous avons eu tort d'essayer de trasuire sans contexte. (oui, je sais, cette réflexion ne brille pas par son originalité) 

Contexte : indifférent, je pense.

_your *educated guess* is as good as mine_
_=>_
_*je* n'en* sais pas* plus long que toi / tu en sais autant que moi sur le sujet_

Contexte : des spécialistes s'adressent à des gens qui ne connaissent rien à l'informatique

_It’s our job to try to step inside their skin and take a good, educated guess of what they already understand _
_=>_
_C'est à nous d'essayer de nous mettre dans leur peau et de *juger*, avec autant d'exactitude que *possible*, de leur niveau de compréhension._

Contexte : la culture des pommiers

_An educated guess is made based on the number of flowers, the weather and temperature during bloom and how active the bees were _
=>
_On fait *une estimation* en se basant sur le nombre de fleurs, les conditions météoroogiques et la température au cours de la floraison ainsi que le degré d'activité des abeilles._


----------



## JYF

L'expression apparaît dans la dernière pub "Nespresso"...
(Georges Clooney arrivant visiblement au Paradis, demande où il se trouve)
Dans ce contexte, je propose la traduction suivante (pour la réponse du... portier  ) :
"Je suppose que c'est une clause de style..."

Une belle expression française pour une belle expression anglaise


----------



## xiancee

ben j aime bien "avis éclairé" mais bon.... 
ca fait très "siècle des lumières "


----------



## edwingill

ou "supposition éclairée"


----------



## Lizamichael

JYF said:


> dans la dernière pub "Nespresso"...
> (Georges Clooney arrivant visiblement au Paradis, demande où il se trouve)



dans ce contexte, je tenterais: "fais-moi une proposition sensée" ou "essaye de trouver une explication sensée"

Bon dimanche!


----------



## Cath.S.

Dans ce dernier contexte (la pub avec George Clooney), je dirais simplement :
« _Devine !_ »
ou plutôt :
« _À ton avis ?_ ».


----------



## franc 91

c'était par intuition/ j'avais une intuition (a suggestion)


----------



## jmlem1

On peut entendre cette phrase dans la publicité de NESPRESSO avec LOONEY AND MALKOWICKZ ... Ceci "écrit", aucune des traductions pré-citées ne me paraissent satisfaisantes. Hélas, je me sens incapable de faire mieux.


----------



## franc 91

j'ai deviné, c'est tout


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,
 [...]
Dans le cas de la pub (make an educated guess...), il me viendrait : « Réfléchis deux secondes... »


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dans le cas de la pub (make an educated guess...), il me viendrait : « Réfléchis deux secondes... »


----------



## akaAJ

edwingill has the spirit of the English meaning, but as an Anglophone I can't always appreciate how things sound to French ears.  If one doesn't like "déduction logique" as being too definitive, there is always "supposition logique", which to me has the exact spirit of the English:  the logic is there but incomplete information is implied.  By the way, the "educated" does not imply superior education, but, as others have suggested,  a judgment informed by experience; "informed guess" is an equivalent, if less common, form.


----------



## jmlem1

Thank all of you


----------



## timpeac

akaAJ said:


> edwingill has the spirit of the English meaning, but as an Anglophone I can't always appreciate how things sound to French ears. If one doesn't like "déduction logique" as being too definitive, there is always "supposition logique", which to me has the exact spirit of the English: the logic is there but incomplete information is implied. By the way, the "educated" does not imply superior education, but, as others have suggested, a judgment informed by experience; "informed guess" is an equivalent, if less common, form.


Yes, it's basically a guess but not completely blind, you have some basis to back it up. For example, you might have studied Latin at school and forgotten a lot of it but have a guess at what a Latin word might mean because you have some bells ringing in your memory as to what the cognates might mean.

"Réfléchis deux secondes", translated by my brain to "a two second reflection" or "having reflected for a couple of seconds" etc wouldn't mean this in English - it would be even worse than a normal guess (since a couple of seconds is often used to suggest something done very quickly). However, I can't judge how that sounds to French ears - does it suggest something better than the average guess (if so great)? If not then I don't think it works.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



timpeac said:


> [...] "Réfléchis deux secondes", translated by my brain to "a two second reflection" or "having reflected for a couple of seconds" etc wouldn't mean this in English - it would be even worse than a normal guess (since a couple of seconds is often used to suggest something done very quickly). However, I can't judge how that sounds to French ears - does it suggest something better than the average guess (if so great)? If not then I don't think it works.


Dans cette pub on a l'impression que cette expression est dite de façon un peu ironique,  car il paraît évident, devant toute la symbolique autour que l'on est aux  portes du Paradis...
« Réfléchis deux secondes » engage donc l'autre à utiliser son cerveau  pour deviner où il se trouve. Il est toujours préférable de réfléchir  avant d'émettre une hypothèse plutôt que de parler sans réfléchir, non ?  
Les traducteurs de la pub ont sous-titré « Devine ! ». C'est bien plus  naturel que « Émets donc une déduction logique ! » ou « Fais une  supposition éclairée ! », qui seraient tous les deux complètement fabriqués en français...


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Les traducteurs de la pub ont sous-titré « Devine ! ». C'est bien plus  naturel que « Émets donc une déduction logique ! » ou « Fais une  supposition éclairée ! », qui seraient tous les deux complètement fabriqués en français...


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Karine, d'autant plus que c'est une des deux traductions que j'avais suggérées en 2009 , en n'ayant vu que la version non-sous-titrée, précisè-je.
Comme je l'ai signifié, je trouve ta suggestion très bonne et naturelle, et je voudrais dire à Tim que deux secondes n'est jamais pris au pied de la lettre, on pourrait dire aussi réfléchis un instant, ou même réfléchis une/deux minute(s).


			
				Timpeac said:
			
		

> does it suggest something better than the average guess (if so great)?


It does.


----------



## akaAJ

I am supposing (making an educated guess) that the Clooney ad (which has nothing to do with the original post), shows Clooney in the cliché environment -- standing on and surrounded by clouds, blue sky above, Pearly Gates ahead, St. Peter, long white robe, beard and locks, pate bald, waiting -- Clooney says "Where am I ?" (cliché response when recovering from fainting), and St. Peter answers, "Make [or, Take] an educated guess".  Et alors ? As the old NYC radio ad for some meat product had it, "From my children I expect sarcasm; from my butcher -- wisdom."  Ditto for "Your educated guess is as good as mine".

If a French ad man can't find a snappy equivalent for the Clooney scenario, that's his problem.  His solution doesn't determine the meaning of the original phrase.


----------



## jmlem1

KaRiNe Fr, as far as I'm concerned, you' ve got the best translation.
Thanks so much.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Cath.S. said:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Karine, d'autant plus que c'est une des deux traductions que j'avais suggérées en 2009 , en n'ayant vu que la version non-sous-titrée, précisè-je.[...]


Juste pour dire qu'on lit maintenant le sous-titre suivant : « Je suis sûre que tu as une petite idée... »
Je ne sais pas si j'avais mal lu/inventé la dernière fois, ou si le sous-titrage a changé depuis cette conversation !


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Juste pour dire qu'on lit maintenant le sous-titre suivant : « Je suis sûre que tu as une petite idée... »
> Je ne sais pas si j'avais mal lu/inventé la dernière fois, ou si le sous-titrage a changé depuis cette conversation !


J'ai regardé cette pub sous-titrée après lecture de ton message n°40, et non, tu n'as pas eu la berlue, ou alors il s'agissait d'une cyber-hallucination collective.
Je subodore un sinistre complot.


----------



## timpeac

Cath.S. said:


> je voudrais dire à Tim que deux secondes n'est jamais pris au pied de la lettre, on pourrait dire aussi réfléchis un instant, ou même réfléchis une/deux minute(s)



Interesting this. It never fails to amaze me how very simple and easily translated phrases such as "two seconds" can have such different impressions on the ears of French and English speakers.

If someone had made a bad decision at work and their boss asked them, "why did you do that?"

If they answered "well, I didn't know for sure but not having been through similar situations before I made an educated guess" then they might get away with it. If they replied "I hadn't been through this before but thought for two seconds and did it" then I don't think they'd still be in a job!

"Two seconds" in English really suggests very - or perhaps too - quick. Clearly not in French.


----------



## akaAJ

Me too 

I don't know how people track down such things.

I'll add (assuming that my construction of the scene, which I did _not_ see, is accurate), that "Make an educated guess" is subtler than the more obvious wisecrack "Where am I ? " "Take a wild guess."

timpeac: the Cath S. -- Karine conversation concerns a _joke_ ("Réflechis deux seconds" is the equivalent of "Take a wild guess", for the Clooney case where the answer is grabbing you by the lapels and staring you in the face;  the others take a subtler approach "educated" -- "petite idée").

The earlier discussion concerned "educated guess" used _seriously_: a rational hypothesis based on scientific laws or other principles when faced with insufficient data (or, say, computing power in the case of climate).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En français, il faut prendre ces deux secondes comme un minimum (« Réfléchis un minimum » se dirait aussi). Rien n'empêche de réfléchir plus, si on en a le loisir ou... si on est un peu lent d'esprit !


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> En français, il faut prendre ces deux secondes comme un minimum (« Réfléchis un minimum » se dirait aussi). Rien n'empêche de réfléchir plus, si on en a le loisir ou... si on est un peu lent d'esprit !


Oui, absolument Karine. Je vous connais toi et Cath depuis des lustres et je ne voulais pas suggérer que je ne vous croie pas - vraiment - c'est le fait que nos dictionnaires ne s'arrangent pas pour pouvoir vérifier les différences entre "deux secondes" et "two seconds" que je déplorais.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:


> [...] je ne voulais pas suggérer que je ne vous croie pas - vraiment - c'est le fait que nos dictionnaires ne s'arrangent pas pour pouvoir vérifier les différences entre "deux secondes" et "two seconds" que je déplorais.


Je ne l'ai jamais cru. Même pas deux secondes !


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> En français, il faut prendre ces deux secondes comme un minimum (« Réfléchis un minimum » se dirait aussi). Rien n'empêche de réfléchir plus, si on en a le loisir ou... si on est un peu lent d'esprit !


On peut dire également 
_réfléchis *un peu*_ et cela ne demande ni plus ni moins de temps que de faire _an educated guess_... qui contient tout de même _guess_. 

Dans une autre direction, je suggère
_sers-toi de ton imagination_,
qui est un appel à la fois à la raison et à son homologue plus déjantée, la "folle du logis".


----------



## aroumpf

"hypothèse bien fondée"

exemple :
"La déclaration faite le 5 février par le ministre de l’Intérieur Tsvetan  Tsvetanov, faisait référence à ce qu’il a qualifié « d’hypothèse  raisonnable » ou « d’hypothèse bien fondée », selon la traduction, que  les deux suspects aient appartenu à l’aile « militaire » du Hezbollah."


----------

